# Pro Plan Performance All Life Stages



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any has fed performance to puppies instead of Large breed puppy. I just noticed the the PP Performance has a puppy feeding chart on it. And it is called All Life Stages. Just Windering.
DM


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

talk to dr ed aycot, i'm not saying he does or doesn't but he'll definately know


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I fed PP Large Breed puppy for 18 months and then switched over to PP Performance -- Don't know about feeding the Performance stuff to a puppy. All I do know is that my lab loved the puppy food and is only so-so thrilled about the performance food.


----------

